# Give me an "R"!



## Incanus (Jan 7, 2016)

I am an aspiring writer of fantasy whose middle name happens to begin with the letter R.

So here is my thinking:  if I had a nickname that also began with the letter R, I could format my name as:   <firstname> R. R. <lastname>.

My impeccable logic tells me that having two R’s in your name is likely to lead to great things, fantasy-author-wise.

I can’t self-apply a nickname, so does anyone have any ideas for a nickname that begins with an R?


----------



## Ban (Jan 7, 2016)

Rhinoceros


----------



## Netardapope (Jan 7, 2016)

Ringo!
Recess!
Relapse!
Ronnie!
Ron!
Ross!
Rufus!
Regal!


Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## FifthView (Jan 7, 2016)

Romeo

Remy

Rico


----------



## Ireth (Jan 7, 2016)

Hm... your username is another name of Gandalf, so... Randir (from Mithrandir)?


----------



## Devor (Jan 7, 2016)

Once you find your nickname, don't forget, you have to do something to earn it.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jan 7, 2016)

Rumpelstiltskin


----------



## FifthView (Jan 7, 2016)

Razzmatazz


----------



## Incanus (Jan 7, 2016)

Ha!  Thanks for indulging in my silliness, folks.



Devor said:


> Once you find your nickname, don't forget, you have to do something to earn it.



Agreed.  The name should have some kind of relevance.  At this point, "Ridiculous" would be all too appropriate, and something already well earned long ago.  But, the rules say I can't self-apply.

Rhinocerus is something I would never have thought of.
Randir has a cool sound to it; good one Ireth.
Ringo has been used before, but it fits in a way (his real name is the same as my middle name).
Romeo would be ironic--I'm pretty much the antithesis of what might be called a "Lady's-man".

Lo!  I'm just one R short of impending greatness!!!  All I need is one good R.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jan 7, 2016)

Rerutweeds


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 7, 2016)

Doesn't have to stand for anything. You can write under a pen name, and it could be R. R. [last name].


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 7, 2016)

If your last name happens to be Martin, I don't advise this path


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jan 7, 2016)

Another option is to just do it and change it every time someone asks what it means.


----------



## Devor (Jan 7, 2016)

Somebody mentioned Rumplestiltskin.  In Once Upon a Time they just call him "Rumple," and he's a weird enough character that I can see it being nickname worthy.

I mean, why would anyone just start calling you "Ronnie" or "Ringo"?  That would just be weird.


----------



## Incanus (Jan 7, 2016)

Of course, I'm not serious about this--just having a little fun.

But I do wonder about how to go about deciding on an author name.  My last name is fairly unusual, but actually seems to somehow be appropriate for fantasy.  My first name is Stephen, middle initial R.  Now there is already a pretty well known fantasy author that begins with Stephen R.  Doesn't mean I can't use it, but I suppose I could just go with:  S.R. <lastname>, or Steve R. <lastname>, or just Stephen <lastname>.  None jump out at me as the obvious choice.

Or I could just be J.R.R. Martin.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 7, 2016)

I suggest Stephen R. R. Tolkienson


----------



## FifthView (Jan 7, 2016)

Or you could just go with the first name.  Like Madonna or Cher but just, simply, brilliantly, _Stephen_.


----------



## Penpilot (Jan 7, 2016)

Arrrr-nold 

People will think you're either an Austrian, a pirate, or perhaps both.

I once considered using my username but decided against PP. That's just asking for giggles.


----------



## Incanus (Jan 7, 2016)

Steerpike said:


> I suggest Stephen R. R. Tolkienson



Now how cool is that?  Smashing three fantasy writer names into one!  (Well, I guess there's not much of Martin in there, but what the hay.)  Might there be room for a fourth?  Haven't yet tapped into hyphenated names...

Stephen R. R. Williams-Tolkienson.

If someone doesn't smack me soon, I'm liable to get even more absurd.


----------



## Incanus (Jan 7, 2016)

FifthView said:


> Or you could just go with the first name.  Like Madonna or Cher but just, simply, brilliantly, _Stephen_.



You know, that's kind of cool.  I don't think I've seen a writer name like that before, though there well may be one.

Hmmm--

The Stephen. (Nah, better without the 'The')

The Writer formerly known as Stephen.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jan 7, 2016)

Ron-hardinkichud.


----------



## Velka (Jan 7, 2016)

"What does the second 'R' stand for?" she asks breathlessly, clutching his latest bestseller to her chest. The ink from his autograph smudges against the expanse of flesh and velvet.

A slow, secret grins spreads across Stephen's face. He takes a sip from his wine glass and pauses dramatically before leaning in and whispering, "Writer. The 'R' is for writer."


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't know why, but the first R name that popped into my head was "RRRRRooooby-Rooby-Roo!" But that would make you Stephen R.R.R.R. Tolkienson.


----------



## BronzeOracle (Jan 8, 2016)

Perhaps Stephen GRRRR Tolkienson?


----------



## Incanus (Jan 8, 2016)

You people are awesome!  I knew this would generate some interesting responses.  And now I'm all 'thanked' out.

That's quite a little scene, Velka.  There's some... uh... heat there.  It's funny because I do sometimes grin like that, and I usually have a glass of wine when I write.  Too much!!

Legendary's now got me thinking-- 'Raggy!  Ruht-roh!'  (see, still three R's.)

And hi Bronze!  Good to see you again!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 8, 2016)

Scooby Doo's speech impediment can create some interesting pen names, especially if you adjust the spelling. Raggy Ruht-roh could become "Raggy Retro," which is an awesome name. "Ruby Rack" (Scooby Snack) works, sort of... for certain, not-family-friendly genres?

STEALTH EDIT - A good secret agent name: Double-R Seven? (Pen name = James R.R. Seven?)


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 8, 2016)

R is for Agorn, only he's a pirate - ARRR!!


----------



## Incanus (Jan 8, 2016)

Raggy Retro is pretty cool.  So now we've got--Stephen "Raggy Retro" Tolkienson.

Ruby Rack sort of fits with Velka's scene.  Like maybe the autograph was written with a red highlighter or something... Yikes.


----------

